
Nike's Vaporfly running shoes and tumbling records - drgoodvibe
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-athletics-shoe/athletics-body-to-tighten-rules-after-nikes-vaporfly-helps-records-tumble-sources-idUSKBN1ZN0MJ
======
drgoodvibe
I find it fascinating when there's still room for innovation in crowded
seemingly done to death markets like running shoes. There's always a sub-niche
to go after, in any sufficiently large market there will be power users that
are totally willing to shell out $250 for a 4% improvement. Given that these
shoes according to the article last for 200 miles that's a couple of marathons
and couple months of training tops before having to be replaced. Reminds me of
the Tinker Hatfield doc on the Abstract series on Netflix.

